# 2nd Speedsolving Forums "Nationals Simulation" Competition!



## cubeshepherd (Jun 19, 2018)

Good Day all,

So after seeing that the first Nats Sim that @weatherman223 created was pretty popular and enjoyable, I thought that I would do a 2nd one, especially since there were some late comers that wanted to compete/were asking if there was going/could be a second one (such as @LightFlame_ and @WillyTheWizard), so here it is. Also, Big thanks to @weatherman223 for doing the first one and for allowing me to do this one, so thanks again.

This will run pretty similar to the way that the last one was, and I will be keeping the same cutoff times for the events, unless someone has a better idea or would like to see something changed. Also, this will be open to anyone that wants to compete, even if you are not going to Nationals (which I think is pretty obvious, but if not then I just wanted to let you know), also even if you are not in the USA, you are still more then welcome to compete. This is basically just another competition in these forums, but with a different name

*I will open registration today (the day I post this) and I will close it on Sunday, June 23, 2018 at 12:00am EST or 10:00pm MST. *

Please let me know in this thread or in PM's with what event/s you would like to do (before registration closes) and I will add you to that event list. Once I create the spreadsheet (like the last one) I will post the link here.

The competition will be split into 6 days, Mornings and Afternoons. Each SIMULATION morning and afternoon will take up ONE REAL LIFE DAY. On each Morning and Afternoon, there will be events being "held." You must submit your average of 5 or mean of 3 for these events *before the morning/afternoon or day ends. (Some exceptions might be made and I will be posting a reminder in the thread and PM's to all, letting them know that a round/afternoon-morning will be ending in a few hours).*


Scrambles will be available before each morning and afternoon so you can do them beforehand and submit them before the scheduled mornings and afternoons. When you sign up for an event, I will ping you when an events scrambles you are competing in has been posted! Stay posted every day for scrambles, when they will be posted, and any other news that I might be posting.



Spoiler: Events being held and cutoff's



3x3 (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minute)

2x2 (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

4x4 (Ao5, Time Limit: 2 Minutes)

5x5 (Ao5, Time Limit: 3 Minutes)

6x6 (Mo3, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

7x7: (Mo3, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

3x3 Blindfolded: (Bo3, Time Limit: 5 Minutes)

3x3 with Feet: (Ao5, Time Limit: 2 Minutes)

3x3 One Handed: (Ao5, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

3x3 Fewest Moves: (Mo3, Time Limit WCA Limit [80 Moves, 1 Hour])

Clock: (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minutes)

Megaminx: (Ao5, Time Limit: 3 Minutes)

Pyraminx (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

Skewb (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

Square 1 (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minute)

4x4 Blindfolded (Bo3, Time Limit: 12 Minutes*)

5x5 Blindfolded (Bo3, Time Limit: 25 Minutes*)

Multiple 3x3 Blindfolded (Bo2, WCA Time Limit [1 Hour, 10 mins per cube])





Spoiler: Who moves on/how many move on?



This will be officially decided once registration closes, but the tentative system is the top 75% will move on. If there are _*4 or less competing*_ in an event after that, then an automatic podium will be made, and all future rounds are to be cancelled.



Here is the tentative schedule for the 2nd Nats Sim. Due to that lack of competitors there may be 80% or more of people moving on to the round of an event. There is also the possibility that a 3rd or 4th round may not be held, but rather I may have the 2nd/3rd round of an event be the finals for that event. Also, due to the lack of competitors, I am planning on having a couple more unofficial events added to fill in the rounds that will not be held. The events that got the most votes in the poll will be held and those events are in order, 1st Redi cube, and since Mirror and Fisher are tied for 2nd I will try to have both as well, but if not please let me know what you would prefer out of those two.



Spoiler: Tentative Schedule 



*Sunday 24 June*

Registration Closes


*Monday 25 June*

Buffer Day

Day 1 Morning Scrambles Posted
_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_



*Tuesday 26 June*

Day 1 Afternoon Scrambles Posted (Excluding 7x7 and Clock Finals)

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1)_
*
Wednesday 27 June*

Buffer Day

Day 2 Morning Scrambles Posted

Day 2 Morning: (_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_


*Thursday 28 June*

Day 1 Morning Due

_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_

Day 2 Afternoon Scrambles posted (Excluding 6x6 and Megaminx Finals) Rest of day 1 posted

Rest of Day 1: _(7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

(_3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_


*Friday 29 June*

Day 1 Afternoon Due

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1, 7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

No New Scrambles.


*Saturday 30 June*

Day 2 Morning Due

(_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_

Rest of Day 2 Afternoon Posted (_6x6 Finals, Megaminx Finals)_


*Sunday 1 July*

Day 2 Afternoon Due

_(3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_

Day 3 Morning Scrambles Posted

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_
*

Monday 2 July*

Buffer Day. No due results.

No New Scrambles.


*Tuesday 3 July*

Day 3 Morning Due

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_

Day 3 Afternoon Scrambles Posted:

([_Skewb R3, 3x3 R3, 2x2 R3], Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals)_


*Wednesday 4 July*

Day 3 First Half Afternoon Due (Round 3s, I will ask people to do Finals if they make it.)

(_Skewb R3, 2x2 R3, 3x3 R3)_

Rest of Day 3 Posted

(_Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)
_
*Thursday 5 July*
Day 3 Second Half Afternoon Due (All Finals) and Awards

_(Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals, Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)_



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...nP7zH0o2kA_uRB8m6I6-qKugw/edit#gid=1062257405

If you have any questions, Please, feel free to ask me below. I will be updating this post as more info on things become available so please keep you eyes open for that. I look forward to getting this and I hope that you all have a great time competing.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm in! I'll sign up for 2x2-7x7, 3BLD, OH, FMC, Pyra, Skewb, and Square-1.
I'm not actually planning on going to nationals but I'd still like to participate if that's ok


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 19, 2018)

Ill be on vacation during this comp, Ill still do 2x2, 3x3 and 3x3 OH. Thanks!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 19, 2018)

EVERYTHING!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I'm not actually planning on going to nationals but I'd still like to participate if that's ok


Of course you are more then welcome to compete, and anyone on these forums is welcome to compete, even if you are not going to Nationals. Thanks for checking though.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 20, 2018)

I would like to do 2x2-4x4 OH skewb pyra mega and clock. (Can you do tentative events like kilo and fisher cube)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll do this as well! More later.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

what are the days of competition


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes, I would like to do everything except FMC and BLD but I probably won't have time


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> what are the days of competition


I am planning on the first day starting this coming Monday (June 24th) and going through the next week to around the 4th of July or so, but I am still working on the schedule and I will hopefully have the finalized within the next couple of days. 

*FOR ALL*: If you would like to sign up for a event/s but do not know if you will be able to get the solves done in time, then please PM me and I can either give you an extension to summit the times or give you the scrambles a little earlier, it that works better for you. Although this is a Nat Sim, I want to make it fun for all, and allow anyone from anywhere to compete if they want to, so I do not mind extending things or allowing more time for things then like in a real competition. I hope that this is fun for any and all the want to compete and just think about this as another Forums competition.
Also, let see if we can beat the amount of people that competed in the last, and make it bigger then the last one.



WillyTheWizard said:


> (Can you do tentative events like kilo and fisher cube)


Sure. I will include Kilominx and one of the evening "official events" for one day, and will see if I can add any others to that list...Actually, I will create a poll for what unofficial events people would like to do any depending on what the most votes get I will include those, on top of Kilominx Sound Good?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I'll do this as well! More later.


What events would you like to do? or did you mean "I'll do this as well" with the post above you? Sorry for not understanding, but thanks in advance for answering.

Also, sorry for the double post.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

i will sign up for 2-4 pyra skewb sq1 OH if there will be fisher and 2 BLD i will do those


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> What events would you like to do? or did you mean "I'll do this as well" with the post above you? Sorry for not understanding, but thanks in advance for answering.
> 
> Also, sorry for the double post.


Sorry, I was busy when I saw this 2nd competition so I didn't have time to read your first post. I just wanted to make sure I got in. 

For events I would like to do: 2,3,4,5,Pyraminx(of course), Skewb, Clock, OH, and FMC. 
I'll do Kilominx as well and what about 2-4 relay?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> what about 2-4 relay?


I added that as on option in the poll. Thanks for mentioning it, and depending on what the majority of votes are for the different events I might have 2-4 relay.


----------



## CarterK (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll sign up for all current WCA events, kilo, and 2-4, 2BLD, or redi cube if one of those wins.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 20, 2018)

Add kilo 2-4 and 2bld with fisher


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 20, 2018)

oh maybe 8x8 (bo1)


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 20, 2018)

How about 2x2 OH


----------



## CarterK (Jun 20, 2018)

IMO you shouldn't be doing unofficial events at all since that isn't the point of the thread.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

let's do 2-5, pyra, skewb, oh, and megaminx I guess


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 21, 2018)

CarterK said:


> IMO you shouldn't be doing unofficial events at all since that isn't the point of the thread.


I agree to some degree, but that is why I am only planning on doing 1-2 events and not anything more then that. I have never been to Nationals, but from what I have heard they do have side events (like the Thunderclap challenge), and that is why I was planning on doing a couple of side events for this. Also, I think that it makes it a little more fun for all that compete in it and it changes things up from the previous Nats Sim, hence why I thought something different would be nice.

With that being said, I am just as fine not having any of the unofficial events if that is what everyone/most everyone wants, and if that is the case please let me know before this coming Sunday, before registration closes. 

Please let me know if I am missing something in all of this, or if you have any other questions or concerns. Thanks.


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

I will do 2-5, clock, OH, pyraminx, skewb, megaminx, and square-1 (also 2-4 and redi cube if you decide to add them)


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you @cubeshepherd so much!! I'll be participating in 3x3, 2x2, Skewb, and Pyraminx. Once again thanks so much.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 21, 2018)

@CarterK The point is to get better and to have fun, mon wca can be fun for some but if you don’t like them then you shouldn’t do them.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 21, 2018)

(Sorry for the double post but) for the "unofficial events" I would want the Floppy Cube, the Ivy Cube, and 2x2 OH.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hmm... The first one was pretty fun, so I'd like to compete in this one too. Also, let's do some events that I suck at too, cuz why not?

Official Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3BLD, MBLD, Pyra, Skewb, OH, FMC 

Unofficial Events: 2x2-4x4 Relay, 2BLD


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 22, 2018)

Is no one else going to sign up for this? I expected it to be a lot more popular, considering the relative size of the first one.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 22, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Is no one else going to sign up for this? I expected it to be a lot more popular, considering the relative size of the first one.


I agree with you on that, but we shall see what happens in the next couple of days, and if no one else signs up that gives everyone that had signed up a better chance of moving on to the next round/s. Not that I want that, especially since I think it would be nice to have more people in this Nats Sim then the last one, but again we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2018)

I originally signed up for 2x2-7x7, 3BLD, OH, FMC, Pyra, Skewb, and Square-1, but could I add on megaminx as well? I thought I was too slow to reach the time limit but I think I can do it


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I originally signed up for 2x2-7x7, 3BLD, OH, FMC, Pyra, Skewb, and Square-1, but could I add on megaminx as well? I thought I was too slow to reach the time limit but I think I can do it


Of course you are more then welcome to compete in Megaminx. If there are any other events that you would like to sign up for as well, please let me know and I will be more then happy to add them to your list of events.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 23, 2018)

Can you post a scedule and use the cubecomps like you did last time?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Can you post a scedule and use the cubecomps like you did last time?


Yes, For sure. I was working on it yesterday, but one of my dogs had her puppies yesterday and I completely forgot to finish up the schedule, but I will hopefully have it up tonight/tomorrow afternoon-evening. I am sorry that I have not posted it yet, but I will really try to get it done soon. Thank you very much for you patience with me, and please let me know if I am forgetting to do something. Thanks


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 23, 2018)

The only events I might do good in are 2x2 and clock


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 24, 2018)

a


----------



## Elo13 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'll do Feet, OH, 3BLD and Megaminx


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 24, 2018)

Can i add FMC and feet?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Can i add FMC and feet?


Of course you are more then welcome to add those events. And if there are any others that you would like to add as well then please let me know and I ca add them. Thanks for asking.

*FOR ALL*
I am working on the schedule and Spreadsheet today and I hope to have it done by tonight, but if I am unable to then it will be no later then tomorrow. I am really sorry for the delay in posting it, but thank you all very much for your patience and for understanding. 

I will still be closing registration tonight, so please let me know if you would like register for this by tonight.

*UNOFFICIAL EVENTS*
I will be adding Kilominx, 2-4 Relay and 2x2 BLD as the the unofficial events, so if you have not yet registered for those and you would like to then please let me know. 



LightFlame_ said:


> a


b


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 25, 2018)

Since I have tried to do 2x2 BLD, and failed miserably, I will be only competing in Kilominx (and maybe 2-4 Relay) 


cubeshepherd said:


> b


aa


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 25, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> Since I have tried to do 2x2 BLD, and failed miserably, I will be only competing in Kilominx (and maybe 2-4 Relay)
> 
> aa


ab 

I am not sure why this started or what the meaning of it is, but if you have a reason @LightFlame_ then I am interested in hearing it. Thanks


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ill do 2-7, oh, fmc, skewb, sq1, pyra, clock


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 25, 2018)

Just so all that are participating in this Nats Sim are aware, please look at the first post for updated info, the schedule, and link for the spreadsheet.

Thanks.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2018)

Where are the scrambles? On the spreadsheet?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Morning scrambles:

*Pyraminx R1*
1. U R' U' B U' B U R l' b' u' 
2. U' L' U R L B R' U l' b u' 
3. U L B' L U' R' B L' l' r b' u 
4. R' U R' B R' U R L' l u 
5. U L' R' B U L' B U L' l r' b' u' 

*Skewb R1*
1. L B' L' U' B' L' R U'
2. B R' B' L' U' R B R' U'
3. B' U B' L R U R' B'
4. L' B' R' U' B' L R B' L
5. L U' L' R B' U' B L' U'

*Square 1 R1*
1. (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
2. (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)
3. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/
4. (3, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/
5. (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)

*3x3 Feet Finals*
1. U' L' U F U2 D' B' D' R U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 B'
2. U2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 D L D U' R U' L' B' D' L2 R
3. B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 B R' B F' R2 B' U F2 D U2
4. D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F U2 B U L2 R F D L' B'
5. F2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R B' D F U2 B' R' D' U L'
*
Clock R1*
1. UR4- DL3- UL3- R6+ D4- L4- ALL1- y2 UR5+ DR2- UL2+ U2+
2. UR3+ DR4+ DL1+ R4+ D4- ALL1+ y2 DL5- UL3+ U6+ R2+ UR DR DL UL
3. UR4- UL3+ R1+ D6+ ALL1- y2 DR5- U3- R2- D2- L1-
4. UR3- DR2- UL1- U5- R4+ D2- L5- ALL5- y2 UR1- DR4+ DL3- DR DL UL
5. DR2- DL2+ UL4+ R5+ D3+ L3+ ALL2- y2 UR3+ UL4+ U5- R3-

*7x7 R1/Combined Finals (depending on the amount of competitors).*
1. 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw 3Bw2 R B Lw2 3Rw R Fw' U R' L' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Uw Lw' Uw L' D2 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 B' Uw2 L' Lw D2 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw 3Lw Fw' 3Bw' Lw' Dw2 3Bw2 L2 3Bw' Uw F' 3Dw2 Uw 3Bw U2 R2 3Dw Fw D2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 Dw' R' Dw D' B' R' 3Dw U' 3Fw B' D2 U2 Rw' R' 3Rw Lw2 3Lw B 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw D' F' L' Bw F' R' F' Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 B Rw F' Fw' 3Lw2 D2 3Rw F' 3Bw2 Bw' D2 Rw' U F' U

2. Lw F' Lw 3Rw' 3Uw Bw' L' 3Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 B D' 3Bw' R Uw 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw Rw' 3Fw F D' Lw2 D 3Uw Uw2 Fw 3Rw' R' 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Rw' F' R 3Fw D2 U' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 3Dw2 Lw Rw Dw B' F L F 3Uw' L2 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw D2 U B2 Uw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw 3Bw' U2 3Dw Fw2 B' 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' R' F' U' F' D' L2 F' Dw Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Lw' 3Uw' U' Fw 3Bw' B U' Fw' 3Lw Fw' U' 3Bw2 Rw 3Lw Lw2

3. Bw2 B' 3Dw' U R2 3Rw2 3Lw' U2 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw 3Rw Bw R' Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Bw Dw 3Bw' Lw2 Fw' Bw 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 F2 Dw B' Bw2 Uw 3Dw2 3Rw R' B' 3Bw' D2 F2 3Dw Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' U' 3Uw B' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Lw2 B' Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 R' Dw R' 3Dw R' Dw2 Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw D 3Fw U2 R F2 Fw2 Rw2 3Fw 3Lw' Bw R Rw2 D Lw' 3Rw2 D' Lw Dw2 Bw' Dw2 D 3Fw2 3Bw2 D' 3Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 R Fw' F 3Lw' Fw2 U' D'

*4x4 BLD Finals*
1. Rw2 Fw2 D L2 Uw' U2 D Rw2 Fw B' F Uw' B2 Uw D Fw D2 U B' Fw2 L U' B Uw2 B' Fw R D2 L2 Uw R' B2 F Fw U' Uw2 D' Fw2 U' B'
2. Uw' L Uw2 Fw R2 B2 U2 F' Fw Uw Rw2 Uw' L' R' U F Fw B2 U R2 Rw' F2 D L2 Rw B' U2 Fw' R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw'
3. F L2 Uw D2 F' L2 U' R F U D' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' B U' L F' D' B' Uw Rw' D Fw2 Uw2 F Rw R' B' D2 U' B' D L' U D B' Uw'

*5x5 BLD Finals*
1. D' Rw' Fw2 Dw' U' B2 L2 Uw Lw' B' D Dw2 Lw2 Rw B' D Bw Dw2 Lw' Bw2 F L2 F' R Fw2 Dw' L2 B2 Bw' F2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw R2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F Lw' Bw Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw' F2 B Rw2 Bw2 U Fw2 Uw' F Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 B' R

2. Dw2 U L2 D' Rw Dw2 Fw Bw2 Dw' Bw2 D2 R2 B Rw2 R' Dw L2 F2 B' Lw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 R2 Dw' L Dw2 U D2 Rw2 L B' Lw F' D2 L2 Bw Rw Bw' Lw Fw2 Uw F' B D2 F2 D2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 F Dw' Fw' U Uw Rw' F Fw' R2 D'

3. U Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 D R2 Rw D2 Uw B' Rw R2 B2 D' U2 B' Lw' L' B' Fw' R' B' Lw2 Dw' U2 B Rw L Bw' L Dw' U' R2 Fw2 Bw B Dw U2 B2 Fw' Rw' Lw Dw2 D' Fw2 D' R U2 B F Lw' Rw2 Dw' F2 R2 Lw2 F Fw2 R

*2x2 BLD R1*
1. F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R U'
2. R F U' R' F R' F' R' U2
3. U' F' U' F' R2 F2 U' R' U

*Please note that all results for Day 1 Morning are due on Thursday June 28 at 8pm MST or 10pm EST

As stated above, there might only be 1 round of 7x7. That decision will be made once all results are in for it. 

Redi Cube has been added to Day 1 Afternoon, and Mirror Block and Fisher cube will be added soon. The same thing applies to these events as in 7x7, with how many round there will be, depending on the total amount of competitors that compete in it.*


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Do we post the times here when we finish?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

ARandomCuber said:


> Do we post the times here when we finish?


Yes please! If everyone could please post there times here in this thread once you are done with you events that would be great. 
If you are doing several events please post them all in the same thread, and I will be sure to go through all the posts for edited one/added events. Thanks.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 26, 2018)

2x2 Bld R1 

DNF, DNF, 18.78 = 18.78

I think this was completely legal. Did open eyes to see the timer and stop it (using mobile phone and stopwatch).


----------



## CarterK (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Morning Times:

*Pyraminx R1*
4.72
4.54
5.53
2.99
4.62
= 4.63
I'd be pretty happy with this

*Skewb R1*
2.89
2.76
1.87
3.14
1.98
= 2.54
Really good considering scrambles. I'd be happy with this

*Square 1 R1*
7.53
7.89
11.39
7.77
9.93
= 8.53
Pretty good (and lucky), although major lockup on the last solve cost nar
*3x3 Feet Finals*
1. 43.83
2. 58.93
3. 51.46
4. 52.90
5. 45.92
= 50.09

*Clock R1*
11.76
13.49
15.70
11.59
11.32
= 12.28
I could do soooo well without a terrible clock

*7x7 R1/Combined Finals (depending on the amount of competitors).*
3:50.57
3:44.46
3:35.52
= 3:43.52 mean
ugh, only the third solve was ok.

*4x4 BLD Finals*
DNF [4:13 by 2c3w]
DNF [3:23 by 2w] 
3. 3:27.77 

*5x5 BLD Finals*
1. DNF[by a ton]

2. 9:15.85

3. DNS

Happy with result from attempt 2, not going to attempt 3 bc i don't have time. 

*2x2 BLD R1*
9.56
9.54
6.20
= 6.20 single(are we going by bo3)
also lol fixed a corner twist on the 9.54

I'll do the rest later


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Morning times:
Clock average: 7.46
7.41, 7.14, 7.84, (DNF), (6.81)

Pyraminx average: 9.92
(7.15), 11.42, (12.75), 7.35, 11.00

Skewb Average: 9.35
(7.04), 9.10, (12.61), 9.34, 9.61

Square-1 Average: 43.77
39.32, 41.37, (29.63), (1:01.98), 50.636


----------



## CarterK (Jun 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2 Bld R1
> 
> DNF, DNF, 18.78 = 18.78
> 
> I think this was completely legal. Did open eyes to see the timer and stop it (using mobile phone and stopwatch).


yeah that's legal. In comp you can take off your blindfold as long as you don't touch the cube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 26, 2018)

Well my hands were on the cube. Just no moves.


----------



## CarterK (Jun 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Well my hands were on the cube. Just no moves.


eh whatever, i don't see a reason why you shouldn't count it.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 26, 2018)

*Day 1 Morning

Skewb R1: *22.02, (28.95), 18.80, (13.84), 25.89 = *22.24

Pyraminx R1: *(22.57), 20.18, (12.78), 20.29, 20.56 = *20.34* 

*2x2 BLD R1: *1:25.83, DNF, DNF = *1:25.83*


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Morning times:

*Pyraminx R1:*
6.311
9.568
9.960
8.106
11.303
= 9.211

*Skewb R1:*
6.504
10.160
7.301
8.321
7.614
= 7.745

*Square-1 R1:*
24.873
33.661
38.255
35.439
27.225
= 32.108

*2BLD R1:*
44.207
57.917
37.073
= 46.399

*Will add 7x7x7 here later*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Well my hands were on the cube. Just no moves.


As @CarterK said you are just fine adding it. Sorry for the delay in seeing your question, but thank you @CarterK for answering it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

CarterK said:


> (are we going by bo3)


Nope, I will be going by singles for BLD events like competitions and the Weekly comp.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 26, 2018)

*2BLD*
DNF DNF 50.41
50.41 Average

*Pyraminx*
12.31 15.79 20.07 14.73 16.38
15.84 Average

*Clock*
22.19 18.12 26.43 21.84 24.87
22.57 Average

*Skewb*
23.13 17.94 25.47 17.62 9.43 
18.81 Average


----------



## Elo13 (Jun 26, 2018)

3x3 With Feet Finals

(29.55), 31.53, (37.88), 31.78, 31.04 = 31.45 average

Meh


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Pyra R1: (5.419), 8.156, (9.321), 6.484, 7.983 = 7.541
Skewb R1: 6.35, 5.61, (5.03), 6.28, (8.08), = 6.08
SQ1 R1: 36.755, (31.955), (44.476), 39.183, 43.241, = 36.726
2BLD R1: 39.016, DNF, 1:08.73 = 39.016


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon Scrambles

*4x4 R1*
1. Uw' F' U' R' L' D2 U2 Rw' Fw' R' Rw B2 D' B2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw' B Rw D U2 F' D U B' R U F2 D' L2 R U2 B2 L F2
2. Rw2 D2 L' Fw L Fw2 D F Rw2 Uw' F2 B Rw Uw U D Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F Uw' R' Rw2 Uw R' B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U' D Uw2 F' U2 D2 B2 R Rw2
3. L F' B' R F' R B' Fw' U2 F' D R2 L Fw' F' Rw B Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' F' U' R Uw' B' Uw' F U2 Uw' L' B2 Rw U F' Uw' B' Fw' F'
4. U2 Rw' U Rw' L' Uw' D' B R' Fw2 F2 B Rw' F2 L2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U D2 Fw2 Uw' F2 B' Uw' U' B' U2 L Uw' Rw' L U2 Fw2 Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2
5. U' Uw' Fw B2 Uw Fw2 R2 D U' R D R2 B Fw' F D B F' Uw2 L' Rw B D2 Uw L F L' B2 Rw' R2 U2 Uw' B2 R2 B D2 Fw' D F' D

*3x3 OH R1*
1. D2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 B' U' L R' B' D2
2. B2 D B2 U B2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' L' U F L2 U2 R B2 D B2
3. U R' D2 R U2 B2 L U2 L F2 L2 B2 D' R D L' D B' R2 F' L'
4. L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B R B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L F
5. D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U B' U2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 B D' U' 

*FMC Attempt 1*
R' U' F R2 U2 L' B U' R D' F2 L2 B' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D R' U' F

*Redi Cube R1/Possible Final*
1. F' l' r f l' L b f' l' F' R' F' R B' L F' R
2. L l b l r R' b l r L' R' B F' L' R F' R'
3. L' F' b' l b' l f' r' B L' R' B F' R' F
4. L r' b B r f r b' L' R B F L F' L' B R'
5. R' B' r' b' B' L' F' l' f' B L' B' F' L B L R'

*2x2-4x4 Relay R1/Possible Final*
2x2) F2 U F R' U' R' F2 R2 U'
3x3) R2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U B L' D' B' L B' L F2 L U2 
4x4) B2 L R2 Uw U Fw' B' Uw2 Fw2 F L' U' Fw B D2 L U D' B R' U F2 D2 F' L2 R U Rw Fw' U L' B2 F2 Fw Uw2 L Uw2 L' B Uw'

*3x3 MBLD *Please let me know if there are not enough scrambles.


Spoiler: MBLD Scrambles



1. D' F' L U D' B' U F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2

2. L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L F U B2 R' D F2 R' B2 F

3. U' L2 B' L2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D L2 F' D U2 R F2 D' L'

4. B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 R2 L U' L2 D L2 F' L R B2 F

5. B' D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 L B2 L2 U2 F' U L' B2 R2 B F D R'

6. B2 L2 B2 D U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D B R' D' B2 D U' R D' R' F

7. F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U' F2 R' F' D L' D B L2

8. F2 D2 R B R' U D2 L' R2 U2 D L2 F2 D F2 B2 U' B2 U' F'

9. R B2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' D L' F2 L' B L2 R2 D L2

10. D' F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' F D R D' R2 F R2 U B

11. B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D U B2 L2 F L F' D B' D F' D B'

12. D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R F2 U2 R F L2 D L2 B R'

13. F L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U F' U' F U2 F' U' L B

14. D2 R2 D B L' D' B' U F L' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 L2

15. F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R' D' F' U' L' D2 B' L D2 R

16. F2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' B D' R2 B' R' B L D' F

17. D2 F R' D L2 F' D2 R' B' F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 F2

18. F U R L2 D' L F2 B U' B2 U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U'

19. R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 R' D B U L' B U' R' B' F'

20. L' U2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L R' B' U L2 B L' F' R' D U'

21. D' B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 R' D' B' F2 L2 F2 U L' F U2

22. F2 D R F' U' R U B R2 L D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 U R2

23. U' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' R' U2 F2 U' F' L2 D' R'

24. F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B U2 F U' F R' D L2 B2 F2

25. D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F D2 R F2 D' F' D B'

26. D U F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' L2 U L' B' F2 R2 D2 F' L2

27. F' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' R' D2 F2 U' B2 R' F

28. L R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 D2 R F D L U2 R F U' L2

29. D' U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F L' U2 L' B' D B2 U' R2 F2

30. B' U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 B' L2 R F' U' B' U2 B2

31. D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L D F L' R F

32. L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 B L2 U L2 D2 F2 L F L2 R'

33. F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L' B' R' U' B L D2 F L' D'

34. R U' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U L U L U2 F L2 B' L2 D

35. U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' U' B U F2 L' D2 B2 F R' D



*All Results are due on on Friday June 29th.

For All*
If all competitors that are competing in 7x7 and Clock could please summit there results by tonight/tomorrow then that would be much appreciated and I can then at that time add the scrambles for the finals. However if there are less then 6 results for these events then I will make it a combined final, but I will not know that until all the results are in. Thanks.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

OH R1
avg of 5: 29.230

Time List:
1. 31.058 
2. 27.668 
3. 28.963 
4. (35.247) 
5. (27.471) 

4x4 R1
avg of 5: 1:01.284

Time List:
1. 1:03.863 
2. (55.985) 
3. 58.045 
4. 1:01.944 
5. (1:17.170) 

2-4 Reylay R1
single: 1:25.089


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon Times:
Redi Cube average: 17.22
15.90, (15.12), 16.95, (21.15), 18.82

OH Average: 21.01
20.68, 21.65, (20.11), 20.76, (26.60)

2-4 Relay time: 1:16.22

4x4 Average: 1:03.09
55.21, (53.94), 1:08.53, 1:05.54, (1:09.44)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 1 morning:
Pyraminx r1:
(5.03), 5.80, 8.89, DNF(6.16), 10.18+ = 8.29 Rip
Skewb r1:
6.59, (4.98), (8.50), 5.26, 6.13 = 5.99
Sq1 r1:
(17.76), 22.69, 22.20, (29.39), 21.42, = 22.10
3x3 feet finals:
Later
Clock r1:
8.00, 8.65, 8.44, (11.22), (6.64) = 8.36
7x7:
5:01.79, 5:34.63, 5:35.62 = 5:24.01
4bld finals:
Later
5bld finals:
Later
2 bld r1:
24.65, DNF (40.25), DNF (26.75) = 24.65


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 26, 2018)

3x3 OH R1 (I'm pretty sure I signed up, but if not, just ignore this.

36.15, DNF, 29.37, 32.95, 25.81 = 32.82


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2018)

I'll get my times in (including 7x7 R1) tomorrow, sorry for the delay


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Day 1 Morning

Pyraminx R1 - (2.65), (5.80), 4.83, 5.00, 3.39 = 4.41

Skewb R1 - (4.93), 5.32, 4.97, (6.24), 5.42 = 5.24

Square 1 R1 - 22.88, (19.25), 22.25, (26.36), 23.78 = 22.97

Clock R1 - 11.09, 9.40, (7.04), (13.68), 12.56 = 11.02

7x7 R1 - 5:43.15, 5:57.11, 5:49.05 = 5:49.77

3x3 Feet - 1:34.52, (1:22.96), 1:31.84, 1:29.67, (1:45.28) = 1:32.01

2x2 BLD - 10.03, 19.99, 13.53 = 14.52

5x5 BLD - DNF, 25:34.19, DNF = 25:34.19

4x4 BLD - 8:36.82, DNF, DNF = 8:36.82


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I'll get my times in (including 7x7 R1) tomorrow, sorry for the delay


No worries at all. Thank you for letting me know and good luck with it.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 27, 2018)

*Pyraminx R1*
Time List:
1. (43.66) U R' U' B U' B U R l' b' u'
2. 12.88 U' L' U R L B R' U l' b u'
3. (10.16) U L B' L U' R' B L' l' r b' u
4. 14.05 R' U R' B R' U R L' l u
5. 12.45 U L' R' B U L' B U L' l r' b' u'
I don't usually practice pyra (neither do I usually enjoy it (because of its weird shape) ) but this helped me like it a bit more.

*Skewb R1*
Time List:
1. 11.10 L B' L' U' B' L' R U'
2. 13.85 B R' B' L' U' R B R' U'
3. (9.00) B' U B' L R U R' B'
4. 12.42 L' B' R' U' B' L R B' L
5. (14.82) L U' L' R B' U' B L' U
Overall a pretty average average (ha).

*2-4 Relay*
4:14.26

"Lit lit lit lit lit as a Fitbit" - Cary Kaiming Huang, 2018


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Please note that all result for Day 1 morning are due tomorrow (June 28th) at 8pm MST or 10pm EST.

I know that I said this yesterday, but just another reminder: If anyone that is competing in 7x7 and Clock, could try and get there results in by tonight that would be great, so that I can post the finals scrambles tonight (providing there is Finals for those events) Thanks.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 27, 2018)

Day 1 Morning:

Pyraminx: 5.17, 4.65, (3.95), 4.26, (6.51) = 4.69

Skewb: (11.20), 8.80, 9.35, (6.96), 9.50 = 9.21

Square-1: (33.43), (46.64), 42.60, 44.19, 41.66 = 42.81

Clock: 21.11, 21.61, (25.64), (18.14), 19.60 = 20.77

2x2BLD: 45.55, 58.72, 56.15


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 27, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Day 1 Morning:
> 
> Pyraminx: 5.17, 4.65, (3.95), 4.26, (6.51) = 4.69
> 
> ...


 You just bumped me off the clock r1 podium


Spoiler: Though....



It doesnt matter because it is r1 not finals!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon:

4x4 R1: *1:25.14, (1:11.59 (PB)), 1:24.10, (1:27.16), 1:24.79 = *1:24.68

3x3 OH R1: (*1:18.41), 1:08.76, 1:04.96, (1:00.36), 1:00.86 = *1:04.86

2x2-4x4 Relay R1: 2:18.58

MBLD Attempt 1: 0/2 *[10:45]

*FMC: Take me out*


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2018)

*FMC Attempt 1:*
47 HTM (bad, I know!)


Spoiler



x2 F2 R’ U’ F U B2 R’ U2 R L’ U L R2 U L U L’ U R U2 R U2 R U R U R’ U’ R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R’ U’ R2 B2 R F R’ B2 R F’ R



*4x4 R1:*
1:09.484
1:04.394
1:01.122
1:15.150
1:00.262
= 1:05.000 (bad for me)

*3x3 OH R1:*
40.805
54.423
31.785
36.172
26.853
= 36.254

*2x2-4x4 relay R1:*
1:18.413

*7x7x7 R1:*
7:09.460
7:40.566
6:35.417
= 7:22.347


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon

3x3 OH R1- 25.94, 22.71, (18.01), (26.70), 24.67 = 24.44

2x2-4x4 Relay - 1:14.59

4x4 R1 - (1:09.24), 1:01.16, 53.68, (50.07), 1:04.59 = 59.81

Redi Cube R1 - 17.18, (26.52), 24.85, 22.82, (14.90) = 21.62

FMC Attempt 1
34 Moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U' B U R F2 R B R//2x2x2 [8/8]
D' L F L2 F' L' B' F' D F//F2L-1 [10/18]
D' L' D L B D' B' D'//AB4C [8/26]

1st Skeleton - U' B U R F2 R B R D' L F L2 F' L' B' F' D F $ D' L' D L B D' B' D'
Insert at $ R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 (cancels 1) Bad

2nd Skeleton - U' B U R F2 R B R D' L F L2 F' L' B' F' D F R' U R D2 R' U' R & D L' D L B D' B' D'
Insert at & R' D L' D' R D L D' (cancels 7) Good

Finals solution: U' B U R F2 R B R D' L F L2 F' L' B' F' D F R' U R D2 R' U' D L' D' R D2 L B D' B' D'



3x3 MBLD Attempt 1
9/11 in 57:22.62[34:54.06] Decent. Both DNF's were due to a dumb extra move being applied during execution. 

I will be adding the rest later.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Day 2 Morning Scrambles:

*5x5 R1*
1. D2 Lw B2 U2 Fw2 R Fw2 R Lw Uw' Rw F D Uw L2 Uw' Fw' D Uw' B2 F2 Uw2 R Lw Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' L' Rw2 Dw2 Bw U' Dw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' U' Lw2 B Rw2 Fw R' D2 Dw2 Lw' B' R' B2 Uw D F Rw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 U' F

2. Bw' F Rw2 F U Dw' B F Rw' F' Bw2 B2 U' L2 B2 Bw Dw2 D2 B L' Lw' D' R2 Rw' Dw' Bw' R' U' F2 Rw Fw' Bw2 Uw B' F' Uw' D2 B Dw2 F Rw' L2 Lw2 R U' Dw2 B2 Uw U Rw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 U2 Dw' D' B R Rw' Bw'

3. Rw2 Lw' B' Lw' R F' Lw Uw' F' B2 D R Uw Bw2 Rw D' Lw2 L' Rw Dw Bw2 Lw2 B' R' Dw' F2 U F Rw' Lw' Bw L Uw' B2 Fw Rw F Bw2 R2 D' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw' L' Dw' Fw2 U2 Rw D2 Fw2 F B Lw2 D' Fw' F U L Lw

4. R' Rw L2 F' D2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Dw U L2 Rw Dw' Lw Dw' D' Lw' Fw Uw D' Lw' U' Dw F' Fw Dw2 U F2 D B' Dw' Fw2 L' Lw2 B' Bw2 U' B L2 R2 U2 Lw2 B' U2 Dw' R Lw Bw Dw2 Fw2 U Fw Rw' Dw' U Rw2 B2 L2 B2 Fw'

5. Bw B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 U' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Lw' Uw' Dw' Bw' B R D' L U2 R' Uw B2 Uw L' Lw R' Uw2 Lw' B Uw2 L F2 Bw2 Dw Uw U2 F L' R' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L Fw Lw' R B' Bw' U2 R' Uw' D' B2 Dw

*6x6 R1/Final Since there are only 4 people total competing in 6x6, it will be a final, so these scrambles are the only ones for 6x6.*
1. 3Fw2 L2 Rw F2 U' R' Uw' Rw D2 U2 Uw L2 3Uw U2 Lw' R2 D2 F' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Fw2 B Uw' Bw Rw' D' L U2 B' Bw' D2 Rw 3Uw' B' D' 3Fw Uw' D2 3Fw' Uw Fw Dw' Fw' D' U L' R 3Fw2 U' Bw' Uw Dw2 R2 Fw' Lw 3Uw' R' Rw Dw' 3Uw' Rw' Uw2 Lw 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw Rw2 F Dw' 3Uw F2 D' Dw' Bw2 U

2. Lw 3Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw' L R Bw' U' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' D' Bw' Uw' F Lw 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 L' Bw' R' Rw' 3Rw F2 Uw L2 B2 Bw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw Fw' R' Rw2 B2 3Rw2 U D L2 Dw' U' Fw' Lw2 L Bw' Uw' D Rw2 3Rw' D2 Uw F2 D Dw Lw2 R2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw U' Uw2 3Uw2 Bw2 D' U Fw U' 3Rw L' R' Uw' Lw2

3. L' Uw F B2 Bw D Lw Uw' 3Rw2 Uw D B2 L' 3Rw 3Fw' L2 Dw Uw' Lw Fw2 U' Fw2 U' Bw Fw 3Uw' 3Fw B R 3Rw D F' U 3Rw Uw' Dw' 3Rw Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw U2 Uw' B2 L Rw' Fw2 D 3Rw' Bw Lw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw B Dw' R' Rw Lw Uw2 3Uw D2 B2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw U2 Uw F2 Bw' Uw Dw2 L2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw'

4. Dw Lw' Uw Lw' F2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw' D2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 B' Bw' U D2 3Uw2 L D2 Fw2 Rw2 L B2 Rw B2 Bw2 3Fw' Dw L2 Bw F B2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F Dw' Fw' U Bw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 F2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' Dw Uw Lw' 3Uw R' 3Rw2 B' Dw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw Bw D2 Lw R' 3Fw B 3Uw R2 Fw2 D' R' F' D B Uw Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw'

5. D2 Uw2 Lw2 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 B2 Rw' Dw 3Fw' B2 Dw2 Rw U 3Uw Lw B' Rw D2 B Lw' 3Fw' Lw Bw2 F 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' F L' 3Uw Uw2 D' F2 D' F' Lw 3Rw L Fw2 U' L F 3Uw2 Bw' Uw' 3Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 F Uw' B R D Fw' R2 3Fw Rw2 3Uw' U Lw R' Rw2 D' Dw2 Lw L Dw2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Fw Dw' 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 R' Fw'
*
Megaminx R1*


Spoiler: Megaminx R1 scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U



3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'



5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


*
3x3 MBLD Attempt 2*


Spoiler: MBLD Scrambles



1. U' F2 R U' F' L' F' B U2 F2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F' Fw
2. L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 R2 D L' D' F U2 F2 D' R2 U Rw2 Uw'
3. U2 F R2 U' F D L' U' B2 R' L2 F L2 F2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' Fw Uw'
4. L2 D' B' L F' U' R2 F' L' D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 Rw2 Uw
5. F B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B U' B2 D R2 D R U' Rw Uw2
6. F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D L2 F' L R D L' F' D Rw2
7. L2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L' R' F U' R2 B D2 F R U B D Rw Uw'
8. D' U' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U F2 B' R B' F' U2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
9. F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 R B2 U2 F L U B L' R' B R' U' B' Uw2
10. B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 R' B L R' U' F2 Rw2
11. U' R L D' R' F2 D2 F U' R D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' Rw' Uw2
12. D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' F L D2 U B2 U L2 F' U2 Rw Uw
13. D2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L B F' L D2 R2 D U' L B2 Fw'
14. F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 F' D R2 U L2 D R' D R' U' Fw Uw'
15. B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U B2 R2 F D2 R' D2 L' R' U Fw
16. L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D R' U2 L D' L' B R U2 Fw Uw
17. B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R' F' L' F' R F U' B2 L Rw' Uw
18. R2 B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L U' F' R F' D2 B F L' F Rw Uw2
19. U D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 L' B2 F' U' F' Rw'
20. U B U' B' U2 B2 R2 D F' L2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 L' Rw Uw
21. R' U B2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U B' L D U R U' R F L Rw2 Uw2
22. R' F U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 R D' U2 L R2 B2 R2 B Rw Uw'
23. D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R B R U L' D F2 R2 D' F2 Fw Uw
24. L2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' R D2 F U' L' D' R F' Fw' Uw2
25. L B' D2 F' U' B R' L2 D F L2 F L2 F D2 F B D2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
26. D R2 D R D' B2 L2 D F B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U R2 Fw'
27. U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 F U2 L U B F L2 U L Rw Uw2
28. D R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' L2 R D U L B2 U' B' U' Rw2 Uw
29. R2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 B D L D B2 F' U2 L' D B U' Rw' Uw2
30. R F R2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 B' U L D F2 L2 F2 R2 B' Fw Uw2
31. L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R' B2 F U2 R' U R' U' R B' Fw' Uw'
32. L2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L D' F2 U L' F' R2 B U' L'
33. U F' L2 F R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 R D L' D R' U2 B F2 L2 Fw'
34. B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 L' F R D' L U2 L2 R' F' R' Rw2 Uw
35. B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' L' D2 U2 R' F2 L D U' R Rw Uw2



*3x3 FMC Attempt 2*
R' U' F R2 D F R U' D' R2 L U D2 R2 F2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' R' U' F

*Please remember that all results for Day 2 Morning are due on Saturday June 30th at 8pm MST or 10pm EST.*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

*Day 1 Morning

Pyraminx
avg of 5: 8.28*

Time List:
1. 7.46 U R' U' B U' B U R l' b' u' 
2. 8.16 U' L' U R L B R' U l' b u' 
3. 9.22 U L B' L U' R' B L' l' r b' u 
4. (7.28) R' U R' B R' U R L' l u 
5. (10.06) U L' R' B U L' B U L' l r' b' u'

*Skewb
avg of 5: 9.84*

Time List:
1. 9.67 L B' L' U' B' L' R U' 
2. (9.64) B R' B' L' U' R B R' U' 
3. 9.72 B' U B' L R U R' B' 
4. 10.14 L' B' R' U' B' L R B' L 
5. (16.64) L U' L' R B' U' B L' U'

*2BLD
mo3: DNF
*
1. 1:01.27+ F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R U' 
2. 48.94 R F U' R' F R' F' R' U2 
3. DNF(1:09.50) U' F' U' F' R2 F2 U' R' U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 28, 2018)

Good Day to all once again. Here are a few reminders/updates for various things.

*All these events for Day 1 Morning are due tonight by 8pm MST or 10pm EST, so if you still want to compete in these events please do them before tonight. (4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)*

Since there are not many competitors that competed in 7x7 (Only 4 have submitted there time so far), so this will be the only round of 7x7, and what was going to the the 7x7 Finals round will be filled in with a 2nd round of a different event (most likely Mirror Block, Fisher cube or 2x2-4x4 relay. If you have a vote for what you would like please let me know and I will try to have it (Providing that enough people compete in it.) 
*
Also, I will be posting Clock Finals scrambles below (I will edit this post tonight and add the Clock scrambles, so please pay attention to it), and so if you are pinged and in the finals please make sure to submit your times before Friday June 29th, at 8pm MST or 10pm EST. All the events for Day 1 Afternoon are also due tomorrow (Friday) by 8pm MST or 10pm EST, and those events are: *(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1, and Clock Finals). I will move the 7x7 Finals round to the following day, and as stated above that round will be either Mirror, Fisher, of 2x2-4x4 Relay*, *so please stay tuned for when those rounds will be held/posted*.*

Scrambles for Day 2 Afternoon

2x2 R1
1. R U' R' F2 R U2 R F U2
2. U R' F2 R U2 F' R' F' U'
3. R F2 R' F R' F2 R' U F2
4. F2 R' U F R U R2 F' U'
5. R F U R F2 R F' U R'

3x3 R1
1. D' U2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R B' R' U' R2 F' R2 F2 L
2. L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L' B' F D2 F2 L D' B F' R
3. F D2 L D' R B' R' F' B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 L2
4. B L2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F R2 D F D' B2 L' B' D
5. L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 U2 F R2 U L2 B' F U' F' R

3x3 BLD R1
1. R' D R U R2 F' L2 U L' B2 D F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' Rw2
2. U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 L B L B2 R' F' U L' D L2 Rw2 Uw
3. D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D' R' B D U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw2

3x3 FMC Attempt 3
R' U' F U' F2 L' F2 R2 D' L' F L' F2 U D R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' B R' U' F

Pyraminx R2 (Since there are 3-4 rounds of Pyraminx, all competitors have made it to the 2nd round)
1. U L R U L R' B L l r b' u 
2. U' L U' B' R B' U L B r b u' 
3. R' B U' L R B' L R' r u 
4. U R' L R' B U R' B' U' l' r' 
5. B' L U R' L U B' L' r' b 

Clock Finals
1. UL1+ U6+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL5- y2 UR4- DR3+ D5+ L5- UL
2. UR4+ DR1- DL2+ UL5- U6+ R1+ D5- ALL2+ y2 UR2- R5- D5+ L6+ UL
3. DR3+ DL1+ U4- D2- L4+ ALL3- y2 UR3+ UL3- L2- ALL2- UR DR DL UL
4. UR2- DL3+ UL3- U2- R1+ L5+ y2 DR1- DL6+ UL1+ D1- ALL5- UR DL
5. UR2+ DL4- UL3+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL1+ y2 UR2+ U4+ R3+ D1+ DR


Please let me know if I am missing something or forgetting to add/do something, Thanks.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2 R1 - 2.66, 3.46, 4.03 (Eg1), 2.72, 3.45 = 3.21

I honestly felt nervous. Good practice.

This was without stackmat cause I'm on vacation, and didn't bring mine.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2 R1
avg of 5: 5.035

Time List:
1. 4.673 
2. 5.343
3. 5.090 
4. (3.782) 
5. (6.832) 

3x3 R1
avg of 5: 13.870

Time List:
1. 13.050 
2. (12.696) 
3. 13.874 
4. 14.685 
5. (18.282) 

Pyraminx R2
avg of 5: 9.149

Time List:
1. 8.273 
2. (12.188) 
3. 11.871 
4. 7.303 
5. (6.918) 

@cubeshepherd my skewb results are on the skewb page and MBLD page of the spreadsheet you might want to fix that


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> @cubeshepherd my skewb results are on the skewb page and MBLD page of the spreadsheet you might want to fix that


Fixed! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 28, 2018)

FMC 1: Stupid time limit.. dnf 
OH 1:14.41 1:09.26 1:15.62
1:08.44 58.19
2x2
7.38 5.21 7.81 6.87 7.24 =6.90
3x3
26.47 21.32 26.70 28.09 25.69 =25.65
Pyra 
10.40 16.55 12.17 19.69 15.07 =14.77


----------



## CarterK (Jun 28, 2018)

Day one afternoon

*4x4 R1*
38.41
37.64
DNF oops
43.87
42.89
= 41.72 bad

*3x3 OH R1*
15.25
14.28
17.98
26.38 lol
19.81
=17.68
This average went way south
*FMC Attempt 1*
R' U' F R2 U2 L' B U' R D' F2 L2 B' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D R' U' F
28



Spoiler: Solution



L' U L U2 L B L// 2x2x2
L' U2 L R' U2 F2// 2x2x3 (cancells 2 moves)
(R U2 R' U2)// F2L-1
(B' R' B R)// AB2c2e

Skeleton: L' U L U2 L B U2 L R' U2 F2 R' B' R B U2 R U2 R'

The cool thing about the skeleton is that I know the 1LLL, so I tried inserting it before the last R move, which would've given me a 31:

L' U L U2 L B U2 L R' U2 F2 R' B' R B U2 R U2 B' R2 B R B' R B D' F' R' F R D

but when I actually stickered it, I found

L'




U L U2 L B U2 L R' U2 F2 R' B' R B U2 R U2 R'




= F2 D R D' F2 U L' U L U2

Which cancels 1

so final solution is

L' F2 D R D' F2 U L' U L U' L U2 L B U2 L R' U2 F2 R' B' R B U2 R U2 R'(28)



*Redi Cube R1/Possible Final*
20.59
17.04
15.97
16.88
13.69
=16.63

*2x2-4x4 Relay R1/Possible Final*
59.30
*
3x3 MBLD *
12/13 36:32


----------



## CarterK (Jun 28, 2018)

*Day 2 morning:

5x5 R1*
1:21.00
1:14.89
1:17.35
1:12.401
1:18.53

*6x6 R1/Final Since there are only 4 people total competing in 6x6, it will be a final, so these scrambles are the only ones for 6x6.*
3:32.71 with 1 minute pop lol
2:05.12
2:16.19
2:24.63
2:17.60
= 2:19.47
Pretty good
*
Megaminx R1*
1:15.96
1:09.70
1:05.92
1:02.55
1:03.78
= 1:06.47



*3x3 MBLD Attempt 2*
2/2 1:44.80
idk if this is good lol

*3x3 FMC Attempt 2*
R' U' F R2 D F R U' D' R2 L U D2 R2 F2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' R' U' F


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 29, 2018)

2x2 Round 1 Average: 4.27
4.13, 4.72, 3.96, (2.96), (5.53)

3x3 Round 1 Average: 12.41
(14.04), 12.36, 12.84, (11.85), 12.02

Pyraminx Round 2 Average: 8.82
(6.86), 9.62, (10.55), 7.51, 9.23


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 29, 2018)

Still dont see clock scrambles


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 29, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon: 

2x2 R1: *15.87, 11.96, 9.96, (17.33), (8.60) = *12.60

3x3 R1: *22.82, 22.46, (24.05), (17.56), 18.21 = *21.16*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 29, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Still dont see clock scrambles


Now added. Really sorry about forgetting to do it last night.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 29, 2018)

9.00, (9.61), 8.20, 9.37, (7.31) = 8.85 fail but whatever
Also I dont think ill do the rest of the events.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 30, 2018)

*FOR ALL*
I will be updating everything tomorrow such as the spreadsheet and what not. I was gone pretty much all day today so I have not had the time to do it all. Thanks.

Also, all results for Day 2 Morning are due tomorrow at 8pm MST or 10pm EST. Those events that are due are: (_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know if I'll be doing most of the other events, sometimes I'm not in the mood to remember what cubing events I've got to do and when.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 30, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Also I dont think ill do the rest of the events.


That is just fine. Thanks for letting me know.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> I don't know if I'll be doing most of the other events, sometimes I'm not in the mood to remember what cubing events I've got to do and when.


No worries at all. If you still want to do some events but you do not know when you have to do them I would not mind pinging you or sending you a PM, if that would help you. Tank you though for letting me know.


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

Clock Finals average: 7.60
7.45, 8.28, 7.08, (8.66), (5.87)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 30, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon:

3x3OH: (35.91), 28.15, (27.58), 27.64, 31.31 = 29.03

2-4 Relay: 1:30.02

FMC: F2 R’ B R’ z2 R U2 R’ U F’ U’ F U’ L U L’ R’ U2 R U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L F’ L F L’ U R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U’ F’ R U R' U R’ U’ R’ U R U' R’ U’ R2 U R U2 = 59 moves

Sorry I'm late. Hope you can still add me in.

Also, the name is wrong for 2BLD.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

Quick update:
Since these last few days have been really busy for me and I have not been able to update the spreadsheet and post new scrambles, I will be moving all the days back by one starting from today, meaning all the events that were due today will now be due tomorrow etc. 
Thank you all for being patient with me and please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 1, 2018)

OH R1

(12.63), (16.58), 13.71, 14.61, 14.48 = 14.27 average

Megaminx R1

(59.99), 1:04.88, 1:01.85, 1:05.51, (1:11.28) = 1:04.08 average

3BLD

1:42.57, DNF, DNF = 1:42.57 single


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 1, 2018)

Day 2 Morning:

5x5: 2:12.77, 2:12.08, 2:11.82, (2:18.47), (1:56.31) = 2:12.22

FMC: xi D R U R U' F U F' B U2 B2 U' R U2 B U R' U2 F' U' F R' F R' F' R2 U2 B' R B R' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R U' R2 F' U F = 45 moves 2nd best ever!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 2, 2018)

Day 2 Morning
5x5 - (1:33.72), 1:46.06, 1:38.21, 1:41.72, (1:55.38) = 1:42.00

6x6 - (3:12.51), 3:33.95, 3:31.76, 3:27.61, (3:42.86) = 3:31.11

3x3 FMC Attempt 2 - 42 moves. Really bad


Spoiler: Solution



F' B L2 D2 L' U L' U2 L B2 U' D - 2x2x3 [12/12] Bad
L' F D F D' L U' F' U2 L U' - F2L-1 [11/23] Terrible
L' F L F2 D F D' F2 - AB4C [8/31] Awful awful awful


1st Skeleton - F' B L2 D2 L' U L' U2 L B2 $ U' D L' F D F D' L U' F' U2 L U' L' F L F2 D F D' F2
Insert at $ B U B' D2 B U' B' D2 (Cancels 1 move)

2nd skeleton - F' B L2 D2 L' U L' U2 L B' U B' D2 B U' B' D' U' L' F D F D' L U' F' U2 L U' & L' F L F2 D F D' F2
Insert at & U' R U L' U' R' U L (Cancels 3 moves)

Final solution - F' B L2 D2 L' U L' U2 L B' U B' D2 B U' B' D' U' L' F D F D' L U' F' U2 L U2 R U L' U' R' U F L F2 D F D' F2



3x3 MBLD attempt 2
10/11 in 58:39.41[34:12.04] Pretty good

Megaminx R1 - (1:36.70), (1:17.49), 1:29.46, 1:18.43, 1:25.13 = 1:24.34
The Galaxy v2 M is really good.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 3, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon

2x2 R1 - 3.03, (3.41), (1.76), 3.04, 2.68 = 2.92

3x3 - 11.19, (10.39), (15.25), 12.55, 11.32 = 11.69

Pyraminx R2 - (4.08), 4.78, 5.41, (5.77), 4.83 = 5.01

3x3 BLD R1 - DNF, 1:21.46, DNF = 1:21.46

Clock Finals - 11.54, (10.50), (13.68), 10.73, 12.98 = 11.75

3x3 FMC Attempt 3
34 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



R' B' R2 F2 U B2 - 2x2x2 [6/6]
(L' F' L D2 R F2 R') - 2x2x3 [7/13]
F' D F' D' F' L' F' L F2 - AB3C3E [9/22]

1st Skeleton - R' B' R2 $ F2 U B2 F' D F' D' F' L' F' L F2 R F2 R' D2 L' F L
Insert at $ R' F' L2 F R F' L2 F (Cancels 1 move) Really Bad

2nd Skeleton - R' B' R F' L2 & F R F' L2 F' U B2 F' D F' D' F' L' F' L F2 R F2 R' D2 L' F L
Insert at & L2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U (Cancels 2) Bad

Final Solution - R' B' R F' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U F R F' L2 F' U B2 F' D F' D' F' L' F' L F2 R F2 R' D2 L' F L (34 Moves)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 4, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon:

2x2: (1.34), 3.90, 3.71, (5.49), 2.93 =3.51

3x3: 14.80, (17.87), 14.41, 14.86, (11.66) = 14.69

Pyraminx: (3.33), (5.17), 3.91, 3.44, 3.40 = 3.58

Clock: 15.38, (14.07), 15.38, (18.35), 17.58 = 16.11


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

*Here are the scrambles for Day 3 Morning. If you are highlighted in the spreadsheet then you made it to the next round. If you were/are still going to do Day 2 Afternoon tonight, then please do so and I will make sure to add you in.

3x3 OH Finals*
1. D F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 R' B U' R2 D L B' U2 B2 D
2. R D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L U2 L' R B R' D L'
3. F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D B U2 R F' L F' D' B L2 U2
4. B' R B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' B' F U R2 D2 R D2
5. L F' U D2 R' L' F2 U' L B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' B2

*Square 1 Round2/Maybe Finals*
1. (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, -4)/
2. (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/
3. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, -4)
4. (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)
5. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)

*5x5 Finals*
1. R' Uw2 D Dw Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 D Rw B F' Rw2 L2 F2 B Rw2 D' F2 L' Dw' Fw' L2 Bw2 B Dw Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw Bw L2 Uw' D U2 Fw U2 Uw' Bw Uw Dw2 L2 Rw Uw2 R' L2 Lw B2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 B2 F Fw2 Bw2 L' Fw L2 Lw' D' U2
2. D Uw2 F2 Dw F' Bw Dw L2 R' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Dw D2 U' R' F Rw Dw D2 Fw Uw' Bw2 B2 U2 Lw2 R' F Dw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 Uw2 Rw R' Bw' L D' Rw2 Dw L2 Lw B2 Bw2 Dw U2 Lw R2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' D' U' B U Uw F2 R2
3. Rw' Fw Lw2 L Bw2 B U Dw Bw2 U' L Dw' F U Rw' Dw' Lw U' L' Rw' F U' B R' D' Bw U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 B R2 Dw L U B Fw2 D Bw2 Uw D Fw2 R' Uw' B' Uw' Rw U2 L' F Dw2 F2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw'
4. Fw' Uw' Lw R' F Lw Rw2 B2 D2 Dw Bw' F2 R B2 D Fw Rw2 Bw Lw R Dw' D2 Lw Bw Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 F R2 L Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 B D' B U2 D Rw2 L2 D Lw Fw2 Rw' F2 L Lw U2 Uw B' Uw2 R' B' U' D Dw Fw2 R'
5. Bw2 Fw R Dw' F D2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 B L Fw Dw F' U' L2 R U' B2 Dw Fw' D2 L Fw F2 Rw R' Lw' U R2 Dw Bw' Fw R2 U' Uw2 F Rw2 Bw Uw Rw U' Bw B' Rw' Bw' L' Bw2 Dw' U' L2 Uw' D' L2 D' R2 Lw2 Bw Fw'
*
4x4 Round 2/Maybe Finals*
1. F2 U' L' R2 Fw' L2 Uw2 D F' Fw' B' Rw D2 Fw' U' L2 Rw2 Uw R U' Uw2 F' D B' F' Rw2 Uw F' L2 F Uw L B F' Uw D B' Fw D L2
2. D B' F2 R2 F L' R' Rw2 F2 R' Fw' D R' U' Rw2 D2 R' U Rw2 Uw2 F L' R' Uw' R2 F Rw2 D2 Fw' R Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R D R2 F2
3. B' L2 U2 Fw Uw' R' B Uw2 U2 L2 Fw U' B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' L U Fw L' F2 R2 D' Uw' U2 L2 R2 F' Rw L2 B U Uw2 B' U2 Rw' Fw Rw D'
4. Uw L2 Rw2 Uw D' L Uw R' B' Uw2 Rw' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B' R' D B2 Fw2 D2 B2 U R2 D' Uw L Rw2 Fw' U' F2 B Rw2 B2 Rw Uw L
5. U' Fw2 Uw L' D2 Uw2 R' D' Uw B' F2 U D L Rw U2 B Fw2 U' R2 D Fw L2 Uw2 Fw R F2 Fw U Fw' L R D L F L' B' L Rw Fw

*Pyraminx R3/Finals*
1. L' U' R U B' U L' U' r b u' 
2. L U' L' B' U' B R L r' u 
3. U B' U B U' L' R U' r b u 
4. U' L U B L' U' L R' B' l r' b u 
5. U' B L R U L U L l' r b' 

*Skewb R2*
1. R U' R U' R L' B R'
2. B R' U' L R' U' L R'
3. B U L' U R U' R' L
4. R' B' R' B U B' L' R' L
5. L U R' U' L U R B' U'

*2x2 R2*
1. R' U' F R' U' F2 U R U'
2. R' U' R F2 R F' R U' R'
3. F U' R2 F U2 F2 R' F' R2
4. F' R2 U R U F2 U F' U2
5. U' R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2

*3x3 R2*
1. R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L U R U B' F R B L2 U'
2. R2 D2 B L2 U2 B R2 F U2 D' F' L2 R' F2 U2 F' U' L2
3. U B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B U R F2 U R' D2 B2 F' L2
4. B2 U F2 L' B2 U2 R F U D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F
5. U R B' U2 R F U D2 R U D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2

*Kilominx R1/Maybe Finals*
1. F' flip U2 BR2 R BL BR2 R2' F' flip BL2' L2 BL' U2 F' R2 BR2 U R2' F U' F' U' F R U' F U2
2. L2' F R' F' BR R F2' flip U L' BR2' U2 BR2' BL L2 BL2' F2 U2' F2 R2' U F R2' U2' F2' U2' F2 R'
3. U L U2 R2' BL' BR R2' U flip U' L2' BL' BR U2' BL' U2 BL' U2' R2 U2 F U' F2' U R2' U' F R'
4. U2 BR2 BL L2' F R2' U' R flip U2 BL2 L2 BR R' BL' L2' U BR2' R2 F2' R' F R U2 R' F2 U R2' F2' R'
5. R F2 flip R2 L2 BR BL U' R' L flip F' BL' BR2 BL2 L U' BL2 R U2' R2 F' R U' R U' R2' F2 R U'

*3x3 Mirror Block Finals*
1. R' U D' L2 B2 U F' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L
2. L2 D F2 D R2 D2 U L2 D L2 F' R' D2 U F R' D2 F' L'
3. D' R F' D2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 R
4. L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' D U F R2 D2 U' F D' R
5. B2 F' L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' U'
*
Megaminx Finals*
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


*All results are/will be due on Friday July 6, 2018. Due to 4th of July tomorrow, I will give everyone an extra day to summit results, hence why Friday is the due date.*


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Here are the scrambles for Day 3 Morning. If you are highlighted in the spreadsheet then you made it to the next round. If you were/are still going to do Day 2 Afternoon tonight, then please do so and I will make sure to add you in.


Where in the spreadsheets do I see if I passed to the second round?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> Where in the spreadsheets do I see if I passed to the second round?


Just click on the desired round on the bottom of the page and see if your name is highlighted. Hope that helps.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 4, 2018)

2x2 R2 - 6.2, 2.86, 6.65, 3.07, 2.16 = 4.04 ugg


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

Skewb Round 2
avg of 5: 6.55

Time List:
1. 5.81 R U' R U' R L' B R' 
2. (5.63) B R' U' L R' U' L R' 
3. (8.25) B U L' U R U' R' L 
4. 7.26 R' B' R' B U B' L' R' L 
5. 6.59 L U R' U' L U R B' U'
Why did I not warm up?!

2x2 Round 2
avg of 5: 5.02

Time List:
1. 5.03 R' U' F R' U' F2 U R U' 
2. 5.35 R' U' R F2 R F' R U' R' 
3. (11.22) F U' R2 F U2 F2 R' F' R2 
4. 4.69 F' R2 U R U F2 U F' U2 
5. (2.48) U' R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2

I'll post the rest tomorrow


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

Welp. I'm an idiot. I didn't compete for pyra r2.

oh wait i did


rip me


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 6, 2018)

Pyra R3
avg of 5: 9.213

Time List: (7.330) 8.720 (10.278) 9.667 9.252 Really POOP!

3x3 R2
avg of 5: 15.087

Time List: 15.081 13.627 16.552+ (10.673) (16.794) 
That +2! Good single

OH Finals
avg of 5: 35.596

Time List: 31.869 (24.688) 43.557 (DNF(19.930)[Hit the timer with my hand]) 31.363 

SQ1 R2
avg of 5: 42.328

Time List: 41.219 43.845 (39.205) 41.921 (46.718)

4x4 R2
avg of 5: 1:02.774

Time List: 1:02.982 (1:07.635) 1:02.065 1:03.275 (1:01.327)


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 6, 2018)

Megaminx Finals
(1:02.69), 1:04.79, 1:03.78, (1:13.14), 1:06.12 = 1:04.90 average


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 6, 2018)

OH Finals
(17.42), 15.31, 13.31, (12.18), 13.66 = 14.09 average

Counting 15 ruined it


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 7, 2018)

Skewb R2 - (6.36), 6.09, (3.12), 4.27, 4.25 = 4.87 The beginning was bad but it got better.
Pyraminx - (4.18), 5.60, 5.70, (6.24), 4.27 = 5.19
2x2 R2 - 4.00, 3.25, 3.38, (4.12), (2.51) = 3.54
3x3 R2 - (15.99), 11.77, (11.61), 12.00, 12.46 = 12.08
4x4 R2 - (1:03.92), 55.65, 1:01.06, 56.52, (52.19) = 57.74
5x5 R2 - (1:46.69), 1:51.95, 1:48.01, (1:57.64), 1:56.37 = 1:52.11
3x3 OH - 24.73, (26.37), (21.86), 25.32, 23.96 = 25.67
3x3 Mirror Block - (45.73), 36.07, 36.07, (34.70), 42.54 = 38.23
Kilominx - 23.65, 24.97, (27.34), (22.46), 24.76 = 24.46
Megaminx - 1:26.20, (1:33.80), 1:28.40, 1:28.21, (1:05.57) = 1:27.60


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 7, 2018)

Day 3 Morning: 

Pyraminx R3: (5.08), 3.85, (3.01), 5.01, 4.30 = 4.38
2x2 R2: 4.64, 5.98, 4.66, (6.97), (2.95) = 5.09
3x3 R2: 16.74, (18.08), (14.46), 14.96, 14.47 = 15.39


----------

